# Ash - Phoenix Rising



## Toady (Feb 18, 2012)

I remember getting the email on January 14th 2012, saying that 5 little babies were born that day, 2 darker babies and 3 lighter ones, the darker babies turned out to be a black and an agouti... I decided to go with the black baby. 

At about two weeks old I got sent this photo






And was instantly in love, what an adorable little baby!! I started ordering things ready as well as doing a lot of research into foods, cages and other bunny care things.

Then last Sunday I got an email... it's a girl! And the lovely breeder let me think up her name for the registration papers. 

So I thought it over and came up with *Phoenix Rising*, to go with the mythological theme that includes my 2 angel named kitties. But to everyone she'll be called _Ash_, unless she's in trouble of course!!





Ash at one month old

I'm really looking forward to getting little Ash home and watch her grow.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Know how you feel getting those e-mails. Been through that. 

Sounds like you are prepared and knowledgable. 

Love the name. Absolutely an adorable bunny.

Hope you keep us posted on your journey into Angoras. Would love to watch this sweetie into a Beautiful Mature Bun Bun.

Again, Congratulations. You must be so excited to get her home. 

K


----------



## Toady (Feb 26, 2012)

Ash was 6 weeks old on Saturday, in another 2 weeks she'll be old enough to come home and I'm a nervous bunny mum-to-be! Her cage is still empty but I hope to grab a few things during the week to make it look more homely. 

I'm planning on getting a small amount of whatever food the breeder is feeding her at the moment and then very slowly start introducing the Oxbow/chaff blend I plan on feeding her (with some adjustments if needed), I'm also glad I know people who own a stock feed store and they're willing to make me up a smaller bag of chaff (because a 25kg/50lb bag would go off before I got to finish it all) whenever I need it, it's also a lot easier to store. 

Still trying to work out what veges to start introducing first and figuring out what else I need to do to give little Ash the best start.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't be in a hurry to introduce veggies into her diet. And when you do, do it with the smallest amount possible until she gets used to it.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 27, 2012)

Wheat grass has always been our fist introduction of veggies. We do not introduce veggies until 3 months. After that your bunny's system should be mature enough to handle veggies at a small portion at a time. Always introduce anything new very slowly.

You must be so excited to get your sweetie home. It will go by so quick. Know about being nervous but it will be OK. Once you get your baby home and settled, just like everyone else here, will spoil the living daylights out of him. 

K


----------



## Toady (Mar 3, 2012)

Am organising with the breeder to hopefully pick her up on the 14th, she'll be just two months old by then. I've also asked what the breeder what she's feeding her bunnies and where she's getting her hay from to ensure that I don't upset little Ash's tummy after such a big stressful move (away from her litter mates and family). I will then slowly introduce my own hay and feed over the coming month/s, as well as slowly introduce some veges after a month. 

I'm still planning on going ahead with my 'bunny gardens' but might just have a big foam box filled with cocksfoot/orchard grass, either trying her with a bit when it's at the small 2 or 3 leaf stage or wait until it's a big longer, cut it and dry it as 'fresh hay' for a bit of variety (plus my kitties love it) and grow my veges in pots until she's old enough to be introduced to them and then those she likes can be put into boxes to be grown for a near constant supply.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

So thrilled to hear! My breeder was very nice to give me some supplies (food) so that I could use it to then introduce our feed slowly. But also think about the water. I don't know how far your breeder is away from you, but we bought our own empty containers to request water from the breeder. We did the same thing with the water as we did the food. We introduced our to Neville slowly. 

In the United States water condition and quality varies so we wanted to make sure that Neville, well all our bunnies were able to slowly be introduced to our Water. We have a whole house Reverse Osmosis system. We have tons of crap in our water so we filter it out very nicely with this system. It has proved it worth time and time again. Actually the wild life here love our water. When we put the sprinklers out in the summer, we have more birds and small creatures running about our lawn, its amazing.

Just something to think about. 

Can't wait to see pics when you bring your sweetie home. I know it will seem like forever for the 14th to arrive. But hang in there. 

K


----------



## Toady (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm hoping that the breeder will give me a week or so worth of food to tide her over. Water-wise I'm kind of lucky that we've got a water purifier so all her water will be going through that before she gets it plus we don't seem to have many water quality issues up here than in the city.


----------



## Toady (Mar 8, 2012)

Not long to go!! I picked up 2 big hay bales yesterday (they'd be about 30-40lbs each), it smells really nice and haven't seen any of the grasses (Paspalum/bahia grass, rye grass and kikuyu) on the bad plants list so can only see if Ash likes it or not. It's going to last her quite a while!






And this is the chaff (chopped hay) mix she'll be fed along side her Oxbow pellets. 






Love how my house is smelling at the moment with the delicious smell of hay through the house


----------



## candykittten (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like your well prepared :biggrin2:She is an absolute sweetie! Have you picked out any toys for her yet


----------



## Toady (Mar 8, 2012)

At the moment toys are mainly going to be home made, I've been saving paper towel rolls, egg cartons and anything cardboard and will be stuffing them with hay to serve not only as toys but as temporary hay holders. 

Got some plastic cat balls with bells in them that I'll stick in Ash's cage to throw around if she feels like it... speaking of kitties I caught one of them trying to get into Ash's cage, I think he just wanted to see what was in the box in the corner.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 8, 2012)

sounds good. Just out of curiosity, what's in the chopped hay mix?


----------



## Toady (Mar 8, 2012)

The chopped hay is a mix of oaten and alfalfa (or lucerne as we call it) hays, looking at it there's more oat than alfalfa, it'll be interesting to see what Ash thinks of it.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

*Toady wrote: *


> The chopped hay is a mix of oaten and alfalfa (or lucerne as we call it) hays, looking at it there's more oat than alfalfa, it'll be interesting to see what Ash thinks of it.


I really would be interested to know how Ash likes it and how she does on it. Really interesting mixture. Both very good for growing young bunnies. 

K


----------



## Toady (Mar 8, 2012)

I know most mixes are 50/50 oat/alfalfa but sometimes it doesn't look it... the idea is to put a small amount of Oxbow Young Rabbit Pellets in with this chaff, too many bunny mixes I've seen out there have too much alfalfa and things like corn in there so decided that I'd make my own... having a friend who owns horses and who's parents own a stock feed store comes in handy sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 8, 2012)

Can growing bunnies get too much alfalfa? I've never heard that. Corn, of course, is a no-no.


----------



## ellay (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see Ash grow up :inlove: You better post lots of pics of this little cutie


----------



## Toady (Mar 9, 2012)

Caught up with one of the vets at my job this evening and asked if the local surgery has a rabbit savvy vet, turns out she's the bunny vet and sees a lot of bunnies... she said to come down and grab a 'how to feed bunnies' fact sheet she does, when I said I was going to be feeding Ash chaff and Oxbow she was very happy, obviously a lot of people use the cheap and nasty supermarket stuff. I'll have to make an appointment after Easter to take Ash down for a check up and Calci virus vaccine. Just hope I don't have to take all my pets down on the one day; 4 cats, a dog and a bunny... a lot of expense too!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*Toady wrote: *


> Caught up with one of the vets at my job this evening and asked if the local surgery has a rabbit savvy vet, turns out she's the bunny vet and sees a lot of bunnies... she said to come down and grab a 'how to feed bunnies' fact sheet she does, when I said I was going to be feeding Ash chaff and Oxbow she was very happy, obviously a lot of people use the cheap and nasty supermarket stuff. I'll have to make an appointment after Easter to take Ash down for a check up and Calci virus vaccine. Just hope I don't have to take all my pets down on the one day; 4 cats, a dog and a bunny... a lot of expense too!!


Congratulations on finding a Rabbit Savvy vet. And getting the Thumbs up on what you plan to feed Ash. 

K


----------



## Toady (Mar 14, 2012)

Well young Miss Ash is home and settling in. I'm surprised that she's used the litter box twice and haven't seen any mess elsewhere. I had her out for a brush and she happily sat on my lap while I ran the comb through one side. 

The kitties seem perplexed by this fluffy thing but of course any meetings are supervised. I promise more photos tomorrow when she settles in


----------



## Toady (Mar 14, 2012)

Ash has had a wander around the house, got batted at by one of the cats (no claws thankfully), tried to have a nibble on my toes and about five minutes ago she discovered that if she pushes on the door of her crate it opens, then once outside she pushed it until it closed


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 14, 2012)

She's cute AND talented.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow she grew up nice. Stunning! 

So glad that she is settling in so nicely for you. 

Good Job Mom!

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 15, 2012)

Once again :inlove:


----------



## Toady (Mar 15, 2012)

She's a happy little bunny, this morning she's had a hop around and hopped right past one of the cats who was more interested in me thinking I'd give him food. We do have some pellets on the mat where her food bowls are but has also used the litter box... can't expect miracles in 48 hours.

I've also noticed that Ash loves to lie down in a happy bunny flop and then suddenly jumps up for a hop around the crate. She's also had no problems with switching over to her new diet, still poo-ing so that's always a good thing. I'm glad she's so understanding having a new bunny owner for a Mum


----------



## Toady (Mar 25, 2012)

It's been over a week now and Ash is settling in really well, no problems with the change of diet and her sneezing has disappeared to almost nil (except for when she's got her head in the food bowl) so was obviously the change of food that was causing it, we've had cuddles and grooming sessions regularly.

But unfortunately with the weather as it is (warm, occasional wet days and cool nights) we've got another flea infestation, hopefully the bunny friendly flea treatment will be here tomorrow so I can treat her for these nasty little biters cause I can see they're annoying the hell out of her.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so glad Ash is settling in nicely. Know about the weird weather. We have it hear in the States. That's what I think caused Neville's Wry Neck. The completely fast change in temperatures. From 40's right to 80's. It was very, very strange. Mid Atlantic states have weird weather due to the water bodies inland, but this was really weird. And now it seems like we are in Spring and it's the end of March. We usually don't experience this until the Middle of May.

I can't even imagine about the bugs. We have a bad mosquito problem already because of the mild winter. Hate fleas too, but knock on wood nothing so far. Jake will be powdered real soon and we are already getting the bunny run outside prepared so we can combat any bugs. We have such a change in bugs, especially mosquitos now that the bug zappers are useless. The Mosquito body now is very small. 

Wishing you luck in combating those nasty fleas. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 25, 2012)

If it hasn't already cooled off there yet, Karen, it will soon.

Em, I hope Ash soon is flee-free.


----------



## Toady (Mar 25, 2012)

Ash is also a real social butterfly, I saw some friends who own a hair salon and asked if I could bring Ash down... so last Monday we went down and Ash loved it, hopping around the place, getting cuddles from everyone and curling up on the bookcase. They've loved her so much that she's been invited back down today while my mother gets her hair done.


----------



## Toady (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a few photos I took of Ash today down at the salon... she's quite the model, when she wants to be!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Mar 26, 2012)

SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 26, 2012)

That is so wonderful that Ash is so personable. What sweet people you go to for haircuts to allow that and actually really enjoy Ash's company. 

Love the new pics!

K


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 27, 2012)

I just now found this blog. Your baby is adorable! Congrats on your Angora! I love mine!


----------



## Twiggy12343 (Mar 28, 2012)

:inlove: So cute!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 28, 2012)

So THAT'S whose fur I've been finding all over the apartment. I knew Tippy had befriended an Angora without my knowledge...there's too much fur for a mini-rex alone, but I think I've found the culprit! You and me and Ash and Q-tip need to sit down and have a little talk about trust and about visits behind mommy's back!

Oh, and then Ash will stay here with me, because the Tipster is already quite attached, it seems.


----------



## Toady (Mar 28, 2012)

Q-tip and Ash must be getting onto the computers while we're asleep and she's sending bits of her fluff over the internet. Poor thing had a hair cut yesterday morning because the nasty fleas caused itching which lead to matted and thinned out hair, so the top and cheeks came off... she's not overly happy with me for doing it


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww. You know she collected that fluff and sent it over here. I got home from work and there was a ball off fluff the size of a baby flemmie in my chair...Q-tip looked quite guilty! 

I can't wait to see a picture of her haircut.


----------



## Toady (Apr 1, 2012)

Well poor Miss Ash is pretty naked now. Upon closer inspection she had quite a few matts all over from the nasty fleas so a clip back it was... it's a pretty rough job but at least now she'll be a bit more comfortable without them and gives her coat a chance to grow with no nasty fleas


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

Miss Ash will be beautiful again. So glad she now will be able to be rid of those nasty fleas. 

I still think Angoras are lovely, even when plucked. And definitely Miss Ash is IMHO. I think it must be exciting and fascinating watching the new coat come in. Hope you post pics of Miss Ash introducing her new coat. 

K


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor little bald baby. They look a little silly with short hair on their body and big ol fuzzy ears but I love it! lol She is cute!


----------



## Toady (Apr 10, 2012)

I had to go away to Sydney for 4 days so my lovely mother looked after all my pets for me. One of my kitties; Cas who seems to have made friends with Ash spent most of his time asleep on top of her crate and I've caught him quite a few times curled up asleep in the hay box and Ash doesn't mind. She's hopping around the house like a nut and loves exploring. I've also noticed that she's gained more weight over the past week since I've started on this new 'chopped hay' which seems to have more alfalfa/lucerne in it and more pellets. 

Tomorrow she's going down to the vet for her calici vaccination tomorrow, along with my dog (who lives in the laundry and outside and doesn't see Ash) and one of my kitties is going down for a check up.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 10, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful! Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Toady (Apr 12, 2012)

Ash with her kitty friend; Sir Puss. They happily shared a pet carrier down to the vets and everyone in the surgery thought it funny to see them in there together happy as anything, except my mother had to take Ash out after Sir Puss farted and stunk it up


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 12, 2012)

That's so good to see! Heartwarming. 

And who farted? Blame the cat! lol Poor Sir Puss. 

BTW, I get a bit nervous when I go see the doctor. Maybe Sir Puss felt the same way? Don't blame him. Bit upsetting smelling all those different smells of disinfectant and nervousness from other animals and you. And believe it or not, animals do sense your feelings. 

K


----------



## Toady (Apr 12, 2012)

Na, Sir farted cause the vet was feeling around his middle and trying to figure out if it was a lump on his kidney or just a full bowel. The vet also had to stick him over near a running tap so he would stop purring long enough to listen to his heartbeat... he's a talkative puss cat


----------



## Toady (Apr 29, 2012)

Ash is just over 15 weeks old and is a growing bun! I got some Barastoc Rabbit & Guinea Pig Pellets from a feed store about half an hour away as the local stores didn't have this type. It has higher fat and at a quarter of the cost of Oxbow I can feed her a lot more of them without breaking the bank.

I've discovered that although she uses her litters I do find puddles and pellets on the tiled floor of the bathroom or in the corner of the dining room where I had a strip of plastic and an extra litter for the cats. At least she does it on easy to clean surfaces! But I've still got to get use to the different coloured pees.

Yesterday I picked up two large bundles of bok choy for a bargain $1 a bunch from the local Farmer's Market and it was freshly picked that morning instead of sitting for who knows how long on the shelf at the supermarket... just hope that it will last until next Sunday so I can get her some more!!

I'm wondering how I lived without a bunny in my life, don't get me wrong my kitties are entertaining but there's just something about watching bunny zoomies and their antics that is funny to watch. Ash has also had the hair on her legs trimmed (except for that on her pads) because she hates me trying to brush out the matts.





Happy bunny flop


----------



## Toady (May 13, 2012)

Ash is growing into a beautiful bunny, although at the moment she's turned into quite the little b*tch, I think it's her hormones starting to come into effect. She chases the cats who for the past two months she's ignored, she's started to hate getting picked up and cuddled and this afternoon while my mother was saying hi and giving her a scratch she bit, not nibbled but bit her on the finger (thankfully didn't draw blood as my mother bleeds easily), this week I'll be talking to the local bunny savvy vet about desexing/spaying.

I'm also thinking of adding to my menagerie with a rescue bunny, a local bunny rescue (well they're about 2 hours away) recently rescued two unpaired Jersey Woolies and wondering if one of them would make a good pal for Ash (also maybe she's also stop thinking she's a cat if she has a bunny friend)


----------



## Toady (May 23, 2012)

Well Ash is growing into a beautiful bunny, as mentioned I've found a good vet and she's going in next week to get spayed. Hopefully by this time next week I'll be coming home with another bunny, the supposed Jersey Woolies at the bunny rescue look nothing like the pictures I've seen so thinking they're crosses of something. I'll wait and see what bunnies they have there (they have over 30 last I heard) and who tugs at the heart strings, so be prepared for news on a new bun-bun


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Em for sharing those pics. It's help fulfill my "Beautiful Angora" fix.

She's absolutely stunning. She's really grown into her name. 

Yea, I would say hormones were the cause of that bite. Hope your Mom's OK. Good for you for reacting quickly with the spay. Wishing an easy surgery and quick recovery for Ash. 

Wishing you all the luck finding that bunny that tugs at your heart. Looking forward to meeting the new addition to your lovely menagerie.

K


----------



## Toady (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Karen, I hope she recovers quickly too! My mother's OK, it was more the shock of getting bitten than anything. I'll be sure to get photos of the new addition and have a 'soft crate' to set up ready for the little bunny until Ash recovers from the surgery and I can start trying to bond them... if they don't get along I'll have to go buy another crate


----------



## Toady (Jun 29, 2012)

Ash has healed up fine after her spay operation, her coat is starting to blow so looks like early next week I'll be harvesting despite the fact that it's winter here. She's a brat at times but I love her


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 29, 2012)

Just saw your blog enjoyed reading it and Ash is gorgeous. When she was a baby, she looked alot like Agnes whenmshe was a baby. She's a lionhead and black like that when she was little. 

Glad the spay went good. Agnes spay is set for august...I'm so nervous!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

So glad to hear Ash has recovered nicely from her spaying. 

K


----------



## Toady (Jul 4, 2012)

Ash is fine, she was blowing her coat so I had to clip her back. Left her belly and face long because it is the middle of winter here and we've had a few cool evenings but she seems to be handling it as I left about 1/4 inch of fluff on her


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

I wish I could send you 20 degrees to make sure Ash is warm. Silly bunny, blowing her coat. But good Mom, making sure she's got something to keep her warm on those cold nights. 

K


----------



## Toady (Aug 9, 2012)

Ash is going well, loves her hay and today I let her out while I cleaned her crate, she binkied around and pretty much landed on one of the cats, cat wasn't sure how to take it.


----------



## Toady (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to end this Bunny Blog because of Ash's passing... RIP Phoenix Rising, you'll always be in my heart


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------

